# Army Alphabet Game



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

Hey all I thought I would post a new game up its the Army Alphabet game. I'll start with the letter A and you type in a word that corresponds with that letter but they should be army related. Thats all folks!! Have fun I'll start 

A - Artillery


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

B - Bombs and bullets


----------



## patrick666 (6 Sep 2006)

C - C7  ;D


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

D - Drill, Dress, Deportment


----------



## 043 (6 Sep 2006)

E-Engineers!!! GO SAPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Sep 2006)

F -- Fire Support


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Sep 2006)

G-General


----------



## Trinity (6 Sep 2006)

H - Highlanders

The highland mafia is alive and well


----------



## KLAVER (6 Sep 2006)

I=Infantry


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

J - Jump Coy


----------



## davidk (6 Sep 2006)

K = kilt


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Sep 2006)

L = Linesman




			
				2023 said:
			
		

> E-Engineers!!! GO SAPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dang you beat me to it lol


----------



## big bad john (6 Sep 2006)

M=Marine


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Sep 2006)

N-Numpty


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (6 Sep 2006)

O - "O" Group


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

P - PMQ


----------



## Trinity (6 Sep 2006)

P - Pilot


----------



## NL_engineer (6 Sep 2006)

Q - QR&O's


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

R - Recce


----------



## Big Foot (6 Sep 2006)

S - SOPs


----------



## Sig Mullet (6 Sep 2006)

T-Trench


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Sep 2006)

U-UAV


----------



## big bad john (6 Sep 2006)

V=Victory


----------



## Korus (6 Sep 2006)

W - warfare


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

X - XO


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

Y - "you're a tool, Rice0031"
*ahem*
Y - Yield (as in nuclear yield)


Z - Zone of Action


----------



## Trinity (6 Sep 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Z - Zone of Action




psst..  you skipped Y


----------



## 043 (6 Sep 2006)

He's Infantry, give him a break!


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

AHahahahahah I am such a tool.


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> AHahahahahah I am such a tool.



Here's the Y then:  *Y*ou said it....or darn *y*oung'uns...LOL


----------



## Korus (6 Sep 2006)

Since we've reached "Z", does that mean we've won? what do we win?


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Since we've reached "Z", does that mean we've won? what do we win?



You've won the prize of starting it over again.  Or we can switch to Navy or Air Force alphabet....


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

Can I have my brain tuned-up? That'd be a nice prize.

...damned infantry-issued brain.


----------



## Korus (6 Sep 2006)

A - Anchor  (Yar, we go navy now)


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

B - Bollard


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

C  -Captain (Navy)


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

D - D for "Down the hatch"

Often accompanied by the swig of 151.


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

E - Eight Bells

(the watch system on board, predating clocks)


----------



## Korus (6 Sep 2006)

F - Frigate


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

G - Gun Salutes

(sign of trust between man-o-war ships. Took too long to reload the gun when entering harbour)


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

H: Her Majesty's Canadian Ship


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

I - Irish Pendants

(loose, stray ropes hanging in the rigging)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Sep 2006)

J- Jetty


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

K - Knot


----------



## Shamrock (6 Sep 2006)

L - Land Lubber


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

M=Marin?


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

N - Navvy

(nickname for the ship's Navagation Officer)


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

O - Oscar....Big stuffed guy that you throw in the water for manoverboard exercises


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

P - Pongo    Poke - To make fun of.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Sep 2006)

Q- Quebec, as in HMCS.


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

R - Rubber (naval slang for a loan)


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

S - Starboard


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

T - Toast, as in Loyal Toast

(privilage of the Navy to remain seated during the Loyal Toast)


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

T=torpedo


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2006)

U   - Underway


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

V - Vicar

(another familiar term for the Padre)


----------



## big bad john (6 Sep 2006)

X= X-craft  WWII Mini Subs


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

U - Uniform, lots and lots of uniforms


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

psst, BBJ, you forgot 'W'...what is it with you Ottawa boys missing letters...LOL

W - water


----------



## kratz (6 Sep 2006)

Y - Yard Arm Clearing

(to clear oneself of blame)


----------



## big bad john (6 Sep 2006)

Water Bahh

W=Whiskey a prefered beverage or a Soviet Sub


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

y=Yankee (sub class)


----------



## keaner (6 Sep 2006)

One for all you EME glass crunchers out there....

Z = Zero deflection

Adjustment of a sight exactly parallel to the axis of the bore of the gun to which it is attached.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2006)

A    - Airspeed


----------



## 043 (6 Sep 2006)

B- Bullets......lots and lots of hollow point bullets to tear the flesh and organs from the Taliban


----------



## big bad john (6 Sep 2006)

C=Callsign


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Sep 2006)

D- Delta Hover Astern (the place where a Sea King waits before landing on a ship)


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2006)

*E* - E-handle ( the thing that shuts off the engine when something ain't right)


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

F=Flying a desk


----------



## Shamrock (6 Sep 2006)

G - Ground


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

H=Hovering


----------



## Pearson (6 Sep 2006)

I = Incoming


----------



## 043 (6 Sep 2006)

G - Get some!!!!!


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> G - Get some!!!!!



Wow, what is it with people not knowing their alphabet tonight?  LOL


----------



## Pearson (6 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Wow, what is it with people not knowing their alphabet tonight?  LOL



I'm sure that it's just the lag from the wonderful world of Gagnam.


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

J=Jet


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

K - Knife


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Sep 2006)

L- Loss of tail rotor authority (bad thing...)


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

M - Mystery meat


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> M - Mystery meat


is this item air force?


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

N - NORAD
(Yay, I got this one right!)


----------



## Dissident (7 Sep 2006)

O=Ops NCO


----------



## Klc (7 Sep 2006)

P - Pigeon (As in, what Army Cadets called Air Cadets)


No disrespect, just couldn't resist.  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

Q - QA (Qaulity Assurance)


----------



## snowy (7 Sep 2006)

R- Royal Canadian Airforce


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

s=Strafe


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

T-tail


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

U-Undercarriage


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

V-Vector


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

W-Wing (yes, that's obvious)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

X: "X-Gerät", a navigational device used by the Luftwaffe to accurately drop bombs during the Battle of Britain


PS: my earlier replies were done in order for me to get to "X", just because I wanted to


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2006)

x: ex-RSM


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> PS: my earlier replies were done in order for me to get to "X", just because I wanted to



And I thought you had started the new game "Von Garvin learns his alphabet" ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> And I thought you had started the new game "Von Garvin learns his alphabet" ;D


I cheated and used a dictionamary, or whatever that book it (PS: I peeked, the Zebra did it!)


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

The dictionary is your friend VonG


----------



## muffin (7 Sep 2006)

Y - Yardarm

(that's for you navymich!)

(guess it is a Tri-force alphabet...teehee)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Y - Yardarm
> 
> (that's for you navymich!)
> 
> (guess it is a Tri-force alphabet...teehee)



*pssst: we're supposed to be doing AIRFORCE stuff now*

Y: Yaw


----------



## Pearson (7 Sep 2006)

Z = zulu time


----------



## muffin (7 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> *pssst: we're supposed to be doing AIRFORCE stuff now*



Geeze.... :blotto: I take a few days off to finish my homeowrk and I feel all outta the loop ! haha!

Thanks VonG


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

pssst Muffin, here's more to bring you back in the loop.  It went Army, Navy, AF, so if we continue, we'll be back at Army now.


----------



## muffin (7 Sep 2006)

AWESOME!

ARMY here we go...

A - After-Action Report


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Sep 2006)

B- Beaten zone (my favourite!)


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

C - Cone of Fire


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

D - Date/Time Group


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

E - enemy force


----------



## Trueman (7 Sep 2006)

F - Fuse Blasting Instantaneous


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

Fuse Instantaneous Burning


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

G- Gun Plumber


----------



## muffin (7 Sep 2006)

H - H hour


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

I  - INFANTRY


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

J- Jumper


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

K - Kill Zone


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2006)

L - Logistics (cause that's what wins wars, baby!)


----------



## muffin (7 Sep 2006)

M - Move order.... hurry up and wait ... patience is a virtue


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

N - NMB - No Move Before


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

O - OPI - Only person interested  :


----------



## patrick666 (7 Sep 2006)

P - Phosphorous


----------



## c.jacob (7 Sep 2006)

Q- Queens own Rifles


----------



## Dissident (7 Sep 2006)

R=RPs Regimental Police


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

S - Sgt-Maj


----------



## Shamrock (7 Sep 2006)

T - Terrain


----------



## honestyrules (7 Sep 2006)

U-Urgency


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2006)

V - Vanguard


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2006)

W - Whiskey (hic!)


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

I'll pass this time.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2006)

X - XMT (Exempt - Radio Teletype addressing symbol)


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2006)

Y - Yellow Sun ([UK] Nuclear bomb, a free-fall weapon. The codename refers to the bomb casing, the actual nuclear weapon in it was changed at least once. The Mk.1 version used the 'Green Grass' H-bomb package.)


----------



## Milhouser911 (8 Sep 2006)

Zulu, Zipperhead.

A collection of military slang terms for the next run?


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2006)

Milhouser911 said:
			
		

> A collection of military slang terms for the next run?


Sounds good to me...

A - Adrift: to be absent or late


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2006)

B - Busted


----------



## Spartan (8 Sep 2006)

C:= Cluster*.* 
or
C:= Roosters


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Sep 2006)

D - Donkey Walloper (not nice term for the cavalry)


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2006)

E - Ewwwww, lucky you didn't step into that...........


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2006)

F - Fid: A fid is an elongated conical tool used for splicing ropes. It is more commonly used to describe a sailor who displays lesser personal qualities.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

G - "geographically handicapped"...has been used on the net to describe someone who has issues in map reading and navigation functions   ;D  aka "lost"


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2006)

H - Huah....
(also Herbie - rookie)


----------



## Black Watch (9 Sep 2006)

I: I swear, Mcpl, wasen't my fault


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Sep 2006)

J- Jailbait. Why never to trust good looking women in Wainwright.


----------



## navymich (9 Sep 2006)

K - Killick (Leading Seaman)


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Sep 2006)

Then I guess "L" is Leading Seaman?  ;D


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2006)

M - Mother?


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Sep 2006)

N - Nottawasaga Rattler (old guys will recognize this one)


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2006)

PS...N - Notwithstanding clause

O - Oopsie!


----------



## goodform (9 Sep 2006)

P - Pet


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2006)

Q - Quantaco 

( or Quonset hut)


----------



## kratz (10 Sep 2006)

To bring things back to Naval terms:

R - Reefer: The refridgeraton on board or a British Midshipman.


----------



## Red 6 (10 Sep 2006)

S = "SWEEPERS, SWEEPERS, MAN YOUR BROOMS. MAKE A CLEAN SWEEP-DOWN FORE AND AFT."


----------



## kratz (10 Sep 2006)

T - Tail

(Name for the last ship in a line)


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Sep 2006)

U - Unterseeboot


(aka:  "U-Boat")


----------



## Red 6 (10 Sep 2006)

V = Victor class attack sub


----------



## Red 6 (10 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> H - Huah....
> (also Herbie - rookie)



 :cheers:

Ahem, ahem, now class, the correct spelling is "HOOAH!"

Thread returned to operational control, time now... out


----------



## kratz (10 Sep 2006)

W - Warming the bell

(turning the hour glass ahead of time)


----------



## kratz (10 Sep 2006)

X - XO (Executive Officer)


----------



## navymich (10 Sep 2006)

Y - Yeoman (senior signalman onboard)


----------



## kratz (10 Sep 2006)

Z  - Zodiac  (small boat)


----------



## goodform (10 Sep 2006)

kratz said:
			
		

> R - Reefer: The refridgeraton on board or a British Midshipman.



Also the term used to describe a refridgerated unit attached to a semi tractor. I was a bit late in getting back to post here, I wanted W to be Walla.


----------



## geo (10 Sep 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> :cheers:
> 
> Ahem, ahem, now class, the correct spelling is "HOOAH!"
> 
> Thread returned to operational control, time now... out



(must've been a difference between pronounciation in English VS french )


----------



## ProPatria031 (12 Sep 2006)

A = Ammunition


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Sep 2006)

B=buffer assembly


----------



## Shamrock (12 Sep 2006)

C - the part of the lock that, by its fall or action, causes the discharge


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

D - Discharge..... as in Oopsie


----------



## patrick666 (12 Sep 2006)

E - Enfilade


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

F - Fire for effect  &  Fire mission


----------



## Black Watch (12 Sep 2006)

G=Groundsheet?


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

H - HESH


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Sep 2006)

I-Indirect Fire


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

J - JDAM


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (13 Sep 2006)

K: keyholing 

Tumbling of bullet in flight caused by failure of the bullet to receive sufficient spin from the rifling in the barrel


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2006)

L - Longitude & Latitude (???)


----------



## Shamrock (13 Sep 2006)

M - Mothra Mortar bomb


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

N - Nuclear


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (14 Sep 2006)

O: orthomorphic projection


Definition: (DOD, NATO) A projection in which the scale, although varying throughout the map, is the same in all directions at any point, so that very small areas are represented by correct shape and bearings are correct.


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (14 Sep 2006)

P - the PRONE position


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Q - Quad fifties.....


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

R- Rim-fired Munitions


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Sep 2006)

S- Stable firing postion


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Sep 2006)

T-Transverse


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Sep 2006)

U - Unclassified


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Sep 2006)

V - VCP (vehicle check point)


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Sep 2006)

W - WMRV (Wheeled Maintenance and Recovery Vehicle)


----------



## muffin (14 Sep 2006)

X : X-axis

I am sure someone out there must do something on a grid  lol


----------



## q_1966 (14 Sep 2006)

N  is for Nautical


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

Y - Y-axis


----------



## q_1966 (14 Sep 2006)

Z is for Zen


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Sep 2006)

A is for ADREP


----------



## fourninerzero (14 Sep 2006)

B is for Belt Fed.


----------



## q_1966 (14 Sep 2006)

C: Cartel


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Sep 2006)

D - DZ, drop zone


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

E - Electromagnetic Pluse


----------



## q_1966 (14 Sep 2006)

F: Field Kitchens


----------



## Black Watch (14 Sep 2006)

G=Golf


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

H - Horseshoes and Hand Grenades


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Sep 2006)

I - information operations


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Sep 2006)

And just so I can use "L"

I - Ironside
J -Jupiter as in Exercise Jupiter... something, something
k -Kilo as in the measurement of my weight I still can't give even though we've had the bloody metric sytem for 30 odd years.


L - LSVW Loud Sqeaky Vehicle Wheeled  ;D  (you have no idea how long I have been waiting in line to use that one)


----------



## Red 6 (15 Sep 2006)

M = Main Supply Route


----------



## fourninerzero (15 Sep 2006)

N- NLT (no later than)


----------



## Black Watch (15 Sep 2006)

N=N/S


----------



## axeman (15 Sep 2006)

O - OP ORDER


----------



## chicka36 (15 Sep 2006)

P = Pilot


----------



## Shamrock (15 Sep 2006)

Q - Question, Stupid mk I


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (15 Sep 2006)

R - RV, the place the Tp Ldr can never seem to find after Passage of Lines.  (j/k for all the Tp Ldr's out there  ;D)


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Sep 2006)

S- Synergy


/ducking/


Can you all tell that I'm getting ready for staff college  ;D


----------



## navymich (15 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Can you all tell that I'm getting ready for staff college  ;D



Yes, but is staff college ready for you??  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Yes, but is staff college ready for you??  ;D


I highly doubt it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## startbutton (15 Sep 2006)

Q:Quarter Deck 

The area on ships when in port or in naval buildings where sailor's typically stand watch. Usually located at the main entrance to a structure. Historically, this comes from the term used to describe where the ship was command from. The decks used to be known as full deck, half deck and quarter deck, referring to their size


----------



## chriscalow (15 Sep 2006)

R: Ramp Jump


----------



## chriscalow (15 Sep 2006)

s: Slant Nuts (common name heard in the Bn)


----------



## fourninerzero (15 Sep 2006)

S- SNAFU


----------



## bguerett (15 Sep 2006)

T - as in Target of Opportunity


----------



## COBRA-6 (15 Sep 2006)

U as in unsatisfactory condition report


----------



## fourninerzero (15 Sep 2006)

V for VICTORY!


----------



## big bad john (15 Sep 2006)

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> V for VICTORY!



already been used


----------



## fourninerzero (16 Sep 2006)

oops. my bad.

F is for FourNinerZero's a dumbass some days.


----------



## big bad john (16 Sep 2006)

LMAO  good one!


----------



## Shamrock (16 Sep 2006)

To help Four Niner Zero out, I'll redo V

V - VRI


----------



## fourninerzero (16 Sep 2006)

W is for White Phosphorus.


----------



## axeman (17 Sep 2006)

X - XO 
executive officer; the second in command of a ship


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Sep 2006)

Y-YAG  Small ship used in training (am I right navymich?)


----------



## geo (17 Sep 2006)

z - zipperhead


----------



## Shamrock (17 Sep 2006)

Aaaaand on that note, I propose the new theme...

A - Armour


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Sep 2006)

B - barrage


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Sep 2006)

C - Coax


----------



## fourninerzero (18 Sep 2006)

D- Designated marksman.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Sep 2006)

E - Echo c/s, a friend always


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2006)

f - fire mission........


----------



## Black Watch (18 Sep 2006)

G=God of infantry???


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2006)

H - harassing fire 
( and hasty defence)


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Sep 2006)

I - Ironsides


----------



## geo (19 Sep 2006)

J - JDAM


----------



## Black Watch (20 Sep 2006)

H=Ho ho ho :


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Sep 2006)

K- Know, as in Know the order of the alphabet


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Sep 2006)

L - let's play nice, boys and girls


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Sep 2006)

M:  "make me"


----------



## LIKELY (20 Sep 2006)

N: NOT LIKELY


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2006)

O: *oblique air photograph / photographie
aérienne oblique*An air photograph taken with the camera
axis directed between the horizontal and
vertical planes. Commonly referred to as
an "oblique".
a. High Oblique. One in which the
apparent horizon appears, and
b. Low Oblique. One in which the
apparent horizon does not appear.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Sep 2006)

P: POL, you favorite point for all vehicles to refuel.


----------



## fourninerzero (20 Sep 2006)

Q- Quarantine


----------



## TN2IC (20 Sep 2006)

R: ROMEO C/S for recovery EME friend


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Sep 2006)

S - spec fire


----------



## Shamrock (21 Sep 2006)

T - Tango Two Two


----------



## MP 811 (21 Sep 2006)

U - uniform, naturally!


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Sep 2006)

V - VSTOL


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2006)

W - Whiskey! (hic, hic, hooray!)


----------



## Trinity (21 Sep 2006)

X    -  as in the ex gf doesn't love me anymore  :-[


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2006)

Y - YAK fighter


----------



## Hockeycaper (21 Sep 2006)

Z -- Zulu harbour


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2006)

Hmmm...... let's try to do one with a nautical theme....

A - Alee


----------



## big bad john (21 Sep 2006)

B- Bravo Zulu


----------



## Shamrock (21 Sep 2006)

C - Chum


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2006)

D - Draught


----------



## Hockeycaper (21 Sep 2006)

E- Equator parties


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

F-FIBUA


----------



## Hockeycaper (21 Sep 2006)

FIBUA = Nautical????
How about  *F*irst Mate


----------



## muffin (21 Sep 2006)

G - Gustaf ... Carl Gustaf....


----------



## Black Watch (21 Sep 2006)

H=How about no?


----------



## muffin (21 Sep 2006)

I - ISTAR


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

Oops my bad....

J-Jib


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Sep 2006)

K-Killick


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Sep 2006)

L - land lubber!


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

M-Marooned


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2006)

N - Newfie


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

O-Ocean


----------



## fleeingjam (21 Sep 2006)

P-Pepper spray?


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> P-Pepper spray?



Nautical theme (I know 'cause I was called on it)

P-Purser


----------



## MP 811 (21 Sep 2006)

Q - Quebec (the ship)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Sep 2006)

R - reef, something all sailors want to avoid (in a ship atleast...)


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

S-Sloop


----------



## rmacqueen (21 Sep 2006)

T-Tribal Class Destroyer


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

U-Boat


----------



## MP 811 (21 Sep 2006)

V - Victoria - naval base or HMCS, take your pick.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (21 Sep 2006)

W-Whaler


----------



## rmacqueen (23 Sep 2006)

X-XO or Executive Officer


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Sep 2006)

Y-Yard Arm


----------



## geo (24 Sep 2006)

Z - Zoo!


----------



## axeman (25 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> X-XO or Executive Officer



All ready said  :-[


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2006)

axeman said:
			
		

> All ready said  :-[



X - X-Rated


----------



## q_1966 (22 Oct 2006)

Y - Yardbird


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2006)

Z = ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

Halloween is coming so I thought we should start a "scaaary" alphabet
Happy Spooookings  ;D

A-Arrested (Booze, fireworks, and all the other stupid things we do on Halloween night)


----------



## Hockeycaper (23 Oct 2006)

B- BOO! ( Awe that was too easy)


----------



## PoPo (23 Oct 2006)

C= Crypt


----------



## muffin (23 Oct 2006)

D - Dracula


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2006)

E - Eloped

(scary huh?)


----------



## muffin (23 Oct 2006)

F- Frankenstein ... man... these write themselves!  ;D


----------



## niner domestic (23 Oct 2006)

G- Gory

I was going for E = Evil


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2006)

H - Hijab
Hijack


----------



## bhobson (23 Oct 2006)

J - Jack-o-Lantern


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2006)

(you forgot the I)


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2006)

I = Igor


----------



## Hockeycaper (23 Oct 2006)

K-- Kill


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Oct 2006)

L-Layton.

Now THAT'S scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

M-Moon


----------



## Black Watch (23 Oct 2006)

n=nsmedicineman


----------



## muffin (23 Oct 2006)

O - October?


----------



## Rodahn (23 Oct 2006)

P - Pumpkins


----------



## mover1 (23 Oct 2006)

Q- QAID ...........look it up it is scary....


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

R-Romeo and Juliet (costumes) oooooooo *shudder*


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2006)

S - Sssssnakes on a plane


----------



## Rodahn (23 Oct 2006)

T - Taliban Jack......


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2006)

U - uniform.... Garrison dress!!! (Boo!)


----------



## Black Watch (23 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> U - uniform.... Garrison dress!!! (Boo!)


now im scared


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Oct 2006)

oooo oo I got this one;

V- for Vendetta..................................or vampire.


----------



## youravatar (24 Oct 2006)

W is for water. Get'r in ya.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Oct 2006)

W = Warlock


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2006)

X - for...X for... X-ray....yes I know its been said...has it?


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Oct 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> X - for...X for... X-ray....yes I know its been said...has it?



X- for Xena.

Come on. 

Think of those costumes you always wanted to wear..er...uh I mean, see the girls wear. Yes that's it...see the girls wear... yes that will do fine.


----------



## mover1 (24 Oct 2006)

X for X rated all male action......I see a few of you homophobes shuddering


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Oct 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> X for X rated all male action......I see a few of you homophobes shuddering


I wouldn't say "homophobe", but people with good taste


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> X- for Xena.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> Think of those costumes you always wanted to wear..er...uh I mean, see the girls wear. Yes that's it...see the girls wear... yes that will do fine.



OH DAMN IT! How'd you know that I always wanted to wear one of those?! SH*T I've been discovered, but I have to agree with von Garvin...I do have good taste! I think my man boobs will fit into that body suit she wears quite nicely!! Can you imagine playing Op-Force wearing that outfit? while screaming on the top of you lungs *AIYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA* and firing your C-9 from the hip at the same time?  :


Okay well...


Z- Zone, Landing. As in "Sir, are you sure you've sited the LZ correctly? I think the Griffin's rotor blades need a little more room to clear the trees!!" said the Sgt as he coughs *IDIOT!*


----------



## Rodahn (24 Oct 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> OH DAMN IT! How'd you know that I always wanted to wear one of those?! **** I've been discovered, but I have to agree with von Garvin...I do have good taste! I think my man boobs will fit into that body suit she wears quite nicely!! Can you imagine playing Op-Force wearing that outfit? while screaming on the top of you lungs *AIYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA* and firing your C-9 from the hip at the same time?  :
> 
> 
> Okay well...
> ...



Ummmm, just a thought....... But what happened to "Y"???????


----------



## George Wallace (24 Oct 2006)

Y = Yoda

So?  How did we get off the Halloween Theme?


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Oct 2006)

I don't think we did George. I think we did quite well and all those questionable letters were just costume ideas.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Oct 2006)

mover1 said:
			
		

> X for X rated all male action......I see a few of you homophobes shuddering



I kept watching, waiting for the girls to show up....but they never came! THE GIRLS NEVER CAME!


----------



## rmacqueen (24 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I kept watching, waiting for the girls to show up....but they never came! THE GIRLS NEVER CAME!


Yeah, but you didn't have to watch it a second time just to be sure ;D


----------



## PoPo (24 Oct 2006)

Now back to the halloween Theme - 

Z = Zorro 

(Now he's HOT)


----------



## medaid (25 Oct 2006)

Oy! I didnt know it was Costumes  well in that case...back to A

A - Austin Powers!!!


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

B - Bond, James Bond


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Oct 2006)

C -- Charlie's Angels


----------



## mover1 (25 Oct 2006)

d - Deputy Dawg


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

E - ET


----------



## Hockeycaper (25 Oct 2006)

F--Freddy Krueger


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

G - G man


----------



## Rodahn (25 Oct 2006)

H - Homer Simpson


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

I - Igor


----------



## charlesm (25 Oct 2006)

K - Krueger, Freddy. Have a good Halloween


----------



## Rodahn (25 Oct 2006)

Did "J" go AWOL?


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Oct 2006)

J - Jolly pirate

geez guys. Somewhere between I and K, somebody failed their aptetude test.


----------



## GUNS (25 Oct 2006)

L - Lancelot, Sir


----------



## armyvern (25 Oct 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> L - Lancelot, Sir


I see Guns can't spell today either!!

 K = Kilo = Kilt !!

Dileas


----------



## Brat56 (25 Oct 2006)

M = MONSTER!


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

N - Nitwit who missed "J"   (JK)


----------



## gnome123 (25 Oct 2006)

O = Orders


----------



## GUNS (25 Oct 2006)

P - Popeye


----------



## GUNS (25 Oct 2006)

Q - Queen Elizabeth


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

R - Romeo OR R2D2


----------



## GUNS (25 Oct 2006)

S - Superman/Spiderman


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

T = Tim Hortons  XL Black


----------



## PoPo (26 Oct 2006)

U = Undertaker or Umpa Lumpa (Charlie and the Chocolate Factory)


----------



## muffin (26 Oct 2006)

V- Vicar , Vixen , Virgin , it just gets worse from there.....


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

w - witch or warlock


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

X = Xylophone, something I may attempt to play, not spell, if loaded.


----------



## Rodahn (26 Oct 2006)

Y - Yodelling to the Librarian's xylophone playing.....


----------



## muffin (26 Oct 2006)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Y - Yodelling to the Librarian's xylophone playing.....



That isn't a costume.... lol... yodeller perhaps?


----------



## Rodahn (26 Oct 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> That isn't a costume.... lol... yodeller perhaps?



See my byline.... That explains it all.......


----------



## Bigmac (26 Oct 2006)

Z - Zactly     ie: "The Sgt is zactly right!"  ;D


----------



## mover1 (26 Oct 2006)

Lets name some scary diseases now. 

A- AIDS.......


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

B - Bubonic Plague


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Oct 2006)

C - Cholera


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

D = Dipsidoddleitus.


Yeah, only if you remember the Flinstones.  Ak-akka-dak.


----------



## GUNS (26 Oct 2006)

E - Endometriosis


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> E - Endometriosis


 ;D

F = Female problems !!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

H = Herpes (done as requested davidhmd)


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

I - not that I suffer from it but - Impotence :-\


----------



## STONEY (26 Oct 2006)

J - Jungle rot


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

K - Kugelberg-Welander disease


----------



## muffin (26 Oct 2006)

L - Lupus


----------



## Hockeycaper (26 Oct 2006)

M- Muscular Sclerosis


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

N = Not, Nada, None, Nil


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2006)

o - Oh my god, you've got what?


----------



## seaforth93 (26 Oct 2006)

P = Polio


----------



## muffin (26 Oct 2006)

Q - Q Fever... yes it exists - thank Gawd for Google! lol


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

R- Ringworm


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

S =  Staphylcoccous


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2006)

T - Typhus


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

U = Uterine Cancer


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

Oh come on folks

V = Vasculitis


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2006)

w= Worms,


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

X - X-linked Agammaglobulinaemia


----------



## Shamrock (26 Oct 2006)

Y - Yeast Infection


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

and

Z = Zygomycosis


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

A = Al....... 
        something.....I forgot.


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

B = Bloom-Torre-Machacek Syndrome 

And FYI Big Yellow Truck Driver...it's Alzheimers!!


----------



## Rocketryan (26 Oct 2006)

Are we on diseases or something?

C=Chickenpox


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2006)

D - Dumbing down


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

E = Encyphylitis


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

F = Fetal Alcohol Syndrome


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2006)

G - Gyppo gut (aka Montezuma's revenge)


----------



## Rocketryan (26 Oct 2006)

H=Hot Dog


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

Hot dog is a disease or medical problem?  ;D

H = Hypothermia

I = Indigestion


----------



## Rocketryan (26 Oct 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hot dog is a disease or medical problem?  ;D
> 
> H = Hypothermia
> 
> I = Indigestion



Maybe....
Well I didn't think that we were "Officially" doing  medical problems

J=Jackknife Seizures 

(Don't ask,I googled alphabetical list of diseases and that was first one in J section)


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

K = Keratosis


----------



## career_radio-checker (26 Oct 2006)

L - Leprosy


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

M - Menengitis


----------



## PoPo (26 Oct 2006)

hmmm - N - Narcolepsy


----------



## mover1 (27 Oct 2006)

O - obsessive compulsive disorder
O - obsessive compulsive disorder
O - Obsessive compulsive disorder


----------



## Hockeycaper (27 Oct 2006)

P-- Premature ejac....sorry, can i try that again?


----------



## GUNS (27 Oct 2006)

Q - Q Fever


----------



## Rodahn (27 Oct 2006)

R - Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever


----------



## GUNS (27 Oct 2006)

S - Syphilis


----------



## PoPo (27 Oct 2006)

T= Typhoid


----------



## armyvern (27 Oct 2006)

U = Urinary Tract Infection


----------



## geo (27 Oct 2006)

V - VD


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2006)

W = Warts


----------



## Rodahn (28 Oct 2006)

X - X-Linked Lymphoproliferative Syndrome


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2006)

Y = Yeast Infection!!


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2006)

Z - Zero, Zip, there's nothing wrong with ya.... get back to work!


----------



## Black Watch (28 Oct 2006)

now weapons
A- AA gun


----------



## Shamrock (28 Oct 2006)

B - BB Gun


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2006)

C = Claymore


----------



## Rodahn (28 Oct 2006)

D - derringer


----------



## GUNS (28 Oct 2006)

E - Excalibur


----------



## Rodahn (28 Oct 2006)

F - Flamethrower


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2006)

G - Gewehr,  as in Sturmgewehr


----------



## PoPo (28 Oct 2006)

H - Howitzer


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2006)

I - IMPs
not an official weapon but, at times offensive nevertheless 
 :warstory:


----------



## GUNS (28 Oct 2006)

J - Jet Fighter


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2006)

K - Kaleshnikov AK47


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (28 Oct 2006)

L - Ljungmann AG-42b


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Oct 2006)

M-Mortar


Worm RuleZ!


----------



## Rocketryan (28 Oct 2006)

N=Nuke 

I see how this works now..
each "circuit" of alphabet is a new topic?


----------



## axeman (29 Oct 2006)

:

O---  Obsolete Item An item or assemblage which is no longer considered acceptable for use


----------



## Rodahn (29 Oct 2006)

P - Piat complete with photo of Cdn troops using one during WWII


----------



## GUNS (29 Oct 2006)

Q - Quisling


----------



## armyvern (29 Oct 2006)

R = RPG


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

S - Silencer  

or SKS


----------



## c.jacob (29 Oct 2006)

T-Tank


----------



## Rodahn (29 Oct 2006)

U - Uboat


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

V - Vickers Machine Gun


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2006)

W-Wurfrahmen

(those are them screamin' meemies the Germans used to throw at us.  Those "Nebelwerfers" )


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

x -  x-acto blades ?


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> x -  x-acto blades ?


why not?  They were used as weapons to bring down the World Trade Center.


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## sgtdixon (29 Oct 2006)

Z - prison cell Zip-Gun


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2006)

Hmmm..... missing Y

Y - Yak ( old soviet fighter bomber)


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Oct 2006)

New Alphabet thing now..
Do i choose topic???
random one for now 
A=Apple


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

B-Banana


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

C-Cantaloupe


----------



## geo (30 Oct 2006)

D - Delicious (apple type)


----------



## medaid (30 Oct 2006)

E - uh... is there actually a fruit that starts with an E? OH well wth... EGG PLANT  ;D


----------



## geo (30 Oct 2006)

F - Fig


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Oct 2006)

G=....Vegetable
G=.....dairy product
G=Grain (From the Grain Products)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Ok, I must be overtired now.

G=vegetables?

Come again Bubbles?   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

H-Haricots verts  ;D


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

I- Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## geo (30 Oct 2006)

I thought we were working on fruits............


----------



## Rocketryan (30 Oct 2006)

Hmmm still had lettuce in it..I'll let it pass

J=Jalenpeno Peppers


----------



## geo (30 Oct 2006)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## armyvern (30 Oct 2006)

L = Lemon


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> I thought we were working on fruits............



ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

 :-X


----------



## westernarmymember (30 Oct 2006)

M = Mango


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

N- Nectarine


----------



## armyvern (30 Oct 2006)

O = Orange


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

P - peach


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

Q- Qumquats


----------



## armyvern (30 Oct 2006)

R = Raspberry


----------



## geo (30 Oct 2006)

S - Strawberry


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

T- Tangerine


----------



## sgtdixon (31 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Q- Qumquats



Starts with a K sport 

U- Ugli Fruit
Dont believe me?  check it http://www.ugli.com/


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Nov 2006)

V - veestar (its a type of strawberry)


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

W - Watermelon


----------



## Rocketryan (1 Nov 2006)

W=Watermelon
Wow...I am an idiot. I needed to use google to find that out...wow...


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

X = Xanthan gum


----------



## 043 (2 Nov 2006)

Y - Yellow Watermelon


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

Z = Zuchinni. Uhmm I think that's a vegetable not a fruit. Oh well. Sue me.


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Z = Zuchinni. Uhmm I think that's a vegetable not a fruit. Oh well. Sue me.


Technically, it is a fruit as it is formed from a flower (ufk for the day)


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

Let's try trees...........

A - Accacia


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

B = Banana

(That covers off a fruit and a tree!!)


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Nov 2006)

C=Catalpa


----------



## kratz (2 Nov 2006)

*Deciduous trees* - shed their leaves before the cold or dry season.


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

E - Elm


----------



## Munxcub (2 Nov 2006)

F-Fir


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

G - Giant redwood


----------



## c.jacob (2 Nov 2006)

H- Hemlock


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

i - Ilex aquifolium 'Heterophylla' (Holly)


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

J = Juniper


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

K - Koelreuteria paniculata    (Golden rain tree)


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

L = Liquidambar Styraciflua (Sweet Gum Tree)


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

M - Magnolia


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

N = Nypa Fruticans (Mangrove Palm)


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

o - Ostrya carpinifolia   (Hop Hornbeam)


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

P = Phillodendron


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

Q - Quercus robur (English oak)


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

R = Rhapidophyllum Hystrix


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

S - Sequoia


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

T = Telopea Mongaensis (Australian Waratah)


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

U - Ulmus carpinifolia var sarniensis (Elm)


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

V = Vitex Agnus Castus (Chaste Tree)


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

Chaste? ...... Oy!

W - Weeping willow


----------



## armyvern (2 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Chaste? ...... Oy!



Yeah!! I picked that one on purpose!!  ;D (Hint: I'm getting these from the "Gay Gardiner" aka " The G-Spot" Web-site!!)
http://www.gaygardener.com/gardenspot/shrubs/shrubN-Z.phtml

X = Xanthorrhoea Johnsonii (Grass Tree) 

I say we do boy's names next....


----------



## muffin (3 Nov 2006)

Hmmm is it trees??

Y - Yew and Yucca


----------



## GUNS (3 Nov 2006)

J - Juniper


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> J - Juniper


Holy smokes Guns!! You missed an awful lot of the alphabet here!!

Z =  Zelkova Carpinifolia (Caucasian Elm)


----------



## muffin (3 Nov 2006)

ok - as suggested - Boy's names... lol

A - Aaron


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

B = *B.O.B.*


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> B = *B.O.B.*


that is NOT a boy's name!


tsk tsk!


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> that is NOT a boy's name!
> 
> tsk tsk!



Is to!! I know a guy named Bob. Perhaps I may have mis-spelled it? Perhaps NOT!!


----------



## GUNS (3 Nov 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Holy smokes Guns!! You missed an awful lot of the alphabet here!!
> 
> Z =  Zelkova Carpinifolia (Caucasian Elm)



Damn, could it be because of the Time Zones between here and there.


----------



## c.jacob (3 Nov 2006)

C- Craig


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

D = David


----------



## Munxcub (3 Nov 2006)

E = Edgar


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

F = Fred


----------



## kratz (3 Nov 2006)

G - Gilbert


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Nov 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> D = David


Yes?  You called?

Oh, right, that "Alphabet" game thingy....

OK

H-Hugo


----------



## c.jacob (3 Nov 2006)

H- Hugh


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

I = Isaac


----------



## c.jacob (3 Nov 2006)

J- Jacob   ;D


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

K = Kent


----------



## kratz (3 Nov 2006)

L = Liam


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

M = Mike...of course.


----------



## kratz (3 Nov 2006)

N = Ned Flanders


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

O = Oscar Wilde...a wise man once mentionned his name to me!!


----------



## gaspasser (3 Nov 2006)

Peter, Peter, Pumpkin eater...  Happy Hallowe'en

And it's Bob, not B.O.B. Vern.  Your mind is slipping..


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

Q = Quincey

PS BYT...No it's not.


----------



## c.jacob (3 Nov 2006)

R- Robert


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

S = Sylvain


----------



## c.jacob (3 Nov 2006)

T- Tyson


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

U = Uriah


----------



## c.jacob (3 Nov 2006)

V- Victor


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

W = Winston


----------



## PoPo (3 Nov 2006)

X = Xavier


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

Y = Yves


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

Z- Zachary


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

A = Abigail


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

B- Beth


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

C = Colleen!!!


----------



## PoPo (4 Nov 2006)

D= Deborah (Debbie)


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

E = Elvira


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

F- Fiona


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

G = Getrude


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

H- Helen


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

I = Ingrid


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

J- Jessica


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

L = Luciana


----------



## PoPo (4 Nov 2006)

M = Melinda  ;D


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

N- Nicole


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

O = Ophelia


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

P- Patricia


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

Q = Quintessa


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

R- Roberta


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

S = Soraya


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

T- Trish


----------



## PoPo (4 Nov 2006)

U = Ursula (shudder)


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

V = Veronica, (Hebrew for "True Face")   >


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

W- Wendy


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

X = Xaviera (who else really could fill this spot??)


----------



## PoPo (4 Nov 2006)

Y = Yolanda (or Yoland)


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

Z-  Zoe


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

Let's try web-sites just to make it a little bit more difficult:

A = Army.ca

of course


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

B- Break.com  (formerly Big_boys.com)


----------



## PoPo (4 Nov 2006)

C= Canada411.ca


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

D = http://www.dilbert.com/


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Nov 2006)

E - http://www.everbest.on.ca/


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

F = Farout.com - Outback Australian Adventures...

http://www.farout.com.au/


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Nov 2006)

G - http://www.google.ca


----------



## Rocketryan (4 Nov 2006)

H= www.historychannel.ca


----------



## gaspasser (4 Nov 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> W- Wendy


Quick history lesson:  Did you know that the name Wendy did not exist until the play "Peter Pan"?


I = www.indigo.com


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2006)

J = Joker.com   Register your domain. I am already the master of mine!!

http://joker.com/index.joker?Joker_Session=91e526c53a692fc5d033b972e4b3c392


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Quick history lesson:  Did you know that the name Wendy did not exist until the play "Peter Pan"?



 No, I didn't know that.  Interesting.


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Nov 2006)

K=www.kaycan.com


----------



## PoPo (5 Nov 2006)

L = http://www.legacy.com - the site where the guest books are avail for all of our fallen  

PoPo


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2006)

M = MarineCorpsMoms.com

http://marinecorpsmoms.com/archives/2004/06/update_from_camp_fallujah.html


----------



## Black Watch (6 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> M = MarineCorpsMoms.com
> 
> http://marinecorpsmoms.com/archives/2004/06/update_from_camp_fallujah.html


m-metrodemontreal.com...Btw, Xavier is my first name


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2006)

BW, 
You may have missed the point of the game but, you were to fill in the blank for the "N" not a 2nd "M".........


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2006)

N = Nitwit.com


----------



## medaid (7 Nov 2006)

O - www.opp.ca


muahahaha Zipperhead_Cop...I beat you to this one  ;D


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

drats.... no QPP.CA nor QPP.QC.CA


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> drats.... no QPP.CA nor QPP.QC.CA


That's because they aren't really called QPP: they are SQ (Sûreté du Québec)
http://www.suretequebec.gouv.qc.ca

Now, we are up to "p", so: 
http://www.pogo.com


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

Q:
http://www.queerlife.com


 >


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Q:
> http://www.queerlife.com
> 
> 
> >


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

There's some good stuff on that site!


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

R - http://www.rcrmuseum.ca/

The RCR Museum


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

S - SQ - www.suretequebec.gouv.qc.ca


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

T www.theblitz.org

The Blitzkrieg Wargaming Club


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

U http://www.u-boot-archiv.de/


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

V - http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/

Veteran's Affairs Canada


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

The biggest multilingual free-content encyclopedia on the Internet. Over two million articles and still growing.

www.wikipedia.org/


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

Y = Yummy.com or

Yucky.com


----------



## niner domestic (7 Nov 2006)

Z - http://www.zoonosis.com/


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

Hm..... let's try - ranks

A - Admiral


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

C - Commander


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

D - Dragon ( Fr. Tpr in the Dragoons)


----------



## -Marauder- (7 Nov 2006)

E - Ensign


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

First Lieutenant


----------



## niner domestic (7 Nov 2006)

G- Gunny


----------



## Reccesoldier (7 Nov 2006)

H- Hauptman (Captain - German)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> H- Hauptman (Captain - German)


And my nickname 


I=Imperator


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

J - Jun-i (Japan WW1 - Warrant Officer)


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Darn...

J-Jager


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

K - Kapitänleutnant


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> K - Kapitänleutnant


Nice umlaut!


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

Lance Corporal


----------



## FastEddy (7 Nov 2006)

[/quote]


M - Major


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

N = No-hooked Pte

Hey, it works!!


----------



## navymich (7 Nov 2006)

talking about no-hook pte....

O= Ordinary Seaman


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

*Oberstabsfeldwebel*, I _just _ love those German ranks .... but here's a question... is this an equivalent to our CWO? 

It is the most senior NCO, but the Germans use NCO's slightly differently, especially at higher levels don't they?


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

P = Praporshchik (old Russian)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2006)

Have to jump the line and say...

S- *SAPPER*  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Have to jump the line and say...
> 
> S- *SAPPER*  ;D



Darn you. I was waiting for Signalman

I guess I have to go with Rear Admiral


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

Hey we missed "*Q*" and "*R*"

So I'll fill them in:

Q = Queen's Corporal; and 

R = Rear Admiral


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> R = Rear Admiral



Rear Admiral?  Isn't that Peter North?

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Rear Admiral?  Isn't that Peter North?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA



 :rofl:

Perhaps!!


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

Actually, I just skipped R. Had too much for lunch and am kind of tired  :-\


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Teniente - any Spanish speaking force - Lieutenant


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

U - Unteroffizier


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

V = Vaandrig ter zee 2de klas (Belgian)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2006)

Dang beat me to it Vern

V - Vice Admiral


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

W- Warrant Officer ...

 or Wonsa (South Korea)


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

X = Xiao Shi (China)


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

Y = Yliluutnantti (Finnish)


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

Y - Yliluutnantti (Finnish)

Edit: 16 seconds too late for me  :'(


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

> V = Vaandrig ter zee 2de klas (Belgian)



Cool, bet that would impress all the old high school classmates at the reunion!


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

Z = Zhong Jiang (China)


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

Hmmm what haven't we done..... 

planet / Star names?

A - ANDROMEDA


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Operation Names?? Say WWII Only? Or any time frame??


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Nov 2006)

B - Betelgeuse


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Okay, 

Castor, his twin will come up later


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

D = Demariotte


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> Castor, his twin will come up later


Oh, Pollox, he will not


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

E: Enif (It's in the constellation Pegasus)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

F - Fornicus
(which should also perhaps be in the thread about dirty-sounding words!)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

G- Galt (with salutes to anyone from Cambridge, Ontario!)


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

*Demariotte*, very coy, an asteroid, I had to look that one up.....


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> *Demariotte*, very coy, an asteroid, I had to look that one up.....


Then, to keep it as star names:
D-Deneb


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

H - H3803


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

I - Iota draconis


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Deneb is good, Cygnus, summer triangle, useful for navigation...


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

J- Jabbah
(It's in Scorpio, it makes no reference to loan sharks in a galaxy far, far away)


----------



## from darkness lite (7 Nov 2006)

Kaffaljidhma in the Constellation Cetus


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

L- Lesath

(another from Scorpio)


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Gotta be...

*Maia* the seven sisters, and I know have a substitute in the P category....


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

N = Nolanreis


----------



## Shamrock (7 Nov 2006)

E - Earth

F - Fomalhaut

G - Gemenon

O - Okul

(Line up to post U begins...here)


----------



## cplcaldwell (7 Nov 2006)

Oop 

There's my _P_, *Pleaides*, the seven sisters, again( see 'M'), been waitin' for that one ever since Garvin called me on Pollux at Castor.

And if that ain't good enough..*Polaris*


Nyeh


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2006)

P - Pluto 

Q - Quasar ? 
(or Quinnius)


----------



## muffin (9 Nov 2006)

Rigil Kentaurus


----------



## PoPo (9 Nov 2006)

S = Sirius or better yet  the "Sun"


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Nov 2006)

PoPo said:
			
		

> S = Sirius or better yet  the "Sun"


If you want to use "the sun" as a star name, use "Sol"


----------



## PoPo (9 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> If you want to use "the sun" as a star name, use "Sol"



Damb - and you know what I even knew that  :-[


----------



## geo (9 Nov 2006)

T - Terra

AND

U - Uranus


----------



## armyvern (9 Nov 2006)

V = Venus


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

W - Wasat

A star in the Gemini Constellation

AKA Delta Geminorum


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

X = Xingu N


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

Y = Yaransk; and

Z = Zephaniah.

How about the names of Canadian towns next?


----------



## geo (10 Nov 2006)

No 5687

Y - Yamamotoshinobu


No 18676

Z - Zdenkaplavcova


----------



## geo (10 Nov 2006)

A - Arnprior


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

B - Batawa


----------



## rmacqueen (10 Nov 2006)

C - Courtright


----------



## cplcaldwell (10 Nov 2006)

Dryden. ON

If you wrote a cheque in the last month, most likely the paper was made in Dryden.


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

E - Elgin


----------



## FastEddy (10 Nov 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> Dryden. ON
> 
> If you wrote a cheque in the last month, most likely the paper was made in Dryden.




Good Idea to note the Province. And a small foot note is also nice.

Like where is or what is "BATAWA" ?.


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

F = Fairview, Nova Scotia


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

G = Gibsons, British Columbia. I just had to get this one in there!!!  ;D


----------



## geo (10 Nov 2006)

Hauterive QC ( home of Manic 1 power dam)


----------



## cplcaldwell (10 Nov 2006)

And one for my homeland, *Ingonish* NS. Make sure your brakes are working if your gonna drive there, the way down Smoky is fun.....

FastEddy: Batawa, it's just up from Belleville, not far from Trenton


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

J = Joliet, Quebec


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> Batawa, it's just up from Belleville, not far from Trenton



....and it has a little ski hill


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

K - Kincardine ON


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

L = La Tuque, Quebec


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2006)

M-Montreal

(It's a wee town in Quebec, in case you're wondering) 

Oh, and who put "Terra" as a star?  As far as I can tell, my feet aren't burning from the superhot surface of Terra.


----------



## Rocketryan (10 Nov 2006)

Nooo I missed F......F would have been Fergus

But N is (drum roll)



Lets go with North Bay


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2006)

Let's go with Oromocto


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2006)

P= Paradise, NL


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Let's go with Oromocto


Let's not, shall we?


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

Q = Quispamsis, New Brunswick


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

R - Rivers MB (my hometown, sort of)


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

S = Sackville, New Brunswick. Home of Mount Allison University.


----------



## c.jacob (10 Nov 2006)

T- Toronto


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

U = Unity, Saskatchewan


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2006)

V- Vernon River, PEI


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> T- Toronto



Do you mean "Toronto, Ontario" or "Toronto, PEI?"


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

W = Wellington, Prince Edward Island.

VonG...he's got to be referring to the good Toronto and we all know which one that is!!


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> VonG...he's got to be referring to the good Toronto and we all know which one that is!!




Certainly not T-Dot 


Hmm....towns beginning with x.

How about ending in X?  Ajax, Ontario?


----------



## armyvern (10 Nov 2006)

Y = Yahk, British Columbia


----------



## Rocketryan (10 Nov 2006)

z=Zurich ,Ontario

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cities/can/Pages/CAON0772.htm

good old weather network.

Whoever does A picks the new topic


----------



## c.jacob (10 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Do you mean "Toronto, Ontario" or "Toronto, PEI?"



 Does it matter?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Does it matter?  ;D



Well....there is the matter of water......one is on fresh water, and the other is on salt water.


----------



## rmacqueen (11 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well....there is the matter of water......one is on fresh water, and the other is on salt water.


Which is which?  It may be a stretch to think the one in Ontario is on _fresh_ water


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

OK then,

Kinds of birds....

A = Albatross


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (12 Nov 2006)

B - Blue Jay


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

C = Chickadee  ;D


----------



## sironisix (12 Nov 2006)

d= deer


----------



## Klc (12 Nov 2006)

I'm going to assume the last post didn't count and continue with the obvious...

D - Ducks


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

E = Emu


----------



## c.jacob (12 Nov 2006)

F- Flamingo


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Nov 2006)

G - Grackle


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

H = Hummingbird


----------



## sironisix (12 Nov 2006)

I = impala


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Nov 2006)

impala?


----------



## navymich (12 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> impala?



you know, the flying car... ;D

How about the Ivory Gull.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Nov 2006)

Jackalope


----------



## geo (12 Nov 2006)

k - Kia


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

We're doing BIRDS gentlemen!!!

J = Jacamar
K = Kookaburra
L = Lapwing


----------



## Klc (12 Nov 2006)

M - Mockingbird


----------



## c.jacob (12 Nov 2006)

O- Osprey


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

P = Penguin


----------



## Shamrock (12 Nov 2006)

Q - Quail


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

R = Robin


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Nov 2006)

S= Sea Gull?


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

T = Tern


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Nov 2006)

V - vulture


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2006)

W = Warbler


----------



## PoPo (12 Nov 2006)

Y = Yellow Bellied Sapsucker


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2006)

We forgot "X", as in "X" Parrot!

(No he's not, he's pining for the Fiords of Norway.  Lovely plumage!)


----------



## Klc (12 Nov 2006)

It seems somone decided to skip *'N'*, as well - As in *Norwegian Blue*

[Edit: This is more appropriate...  ;D]


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Nov 2006)

Forgot U also, as in Umbrella Cockatoo


----------

